# hood and electric cook top



## edo (Oct 10, 2013)

The distance between the cook top and the above the range microwave is 30"/24".

This measurement applies to gas cook top or electric cook top?

Thank you.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 10, 2013)

Why is this important?  Are you concerned about the clearances for a suppression system? Or being able to remove the greasebaffels above the microwave?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Oct 10, 2013)

edo said:
			
		

> The distance between the cook top and the above the range microwave is 30"/24".This measurement applies to gas cook top or electric cook top?
> 
> Thank you.


I would apply to both types. Take a look at M1504.1

M1504.1 Installation of a microwave oven over a cooking appliance.

The installation of a listed and labeled cooking appliance or microwave oven over a listed and labeled cooking appliance shall conform to the terms of the upper appliance’s listing and label and the manufacturer’s installation instructions. The microwave oven shall conform to UL 923.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2013)

Remember The MEP in the residential code does not apply to California


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2013)

In california refer to the manufactures instructions and the 2010 CALIFORNIA MECHANICAL CODE TABLE 3-2

and in CA you must vent to outside per the CALGreen code, for air interior Quality


----------



## Fort (Oct 10, 2013)

And at least for now, CalGreen only applies to new construction, not remodels or alterations.


----------



## edo (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2013)

Fort said:
			
		

> And at least for now, CalGreen only applies to new construction, not remodels or alterations.


First posting did not clarify new or remodel

In January Cal Green also applies to most remodels


----------



## ndaniels (Jan 23, 2014)

I know it is late but it applies to both.  How ever reduced clearances are permitted in accordance with the listing and labeling of the range hoods or appliances.  Go with manufacturers installation instructions.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2014)

ndaniels said:
			
		

> I know it is late but it applies to both.  How ever reduced clearances are permitted in accordance with the listing and labeling of the range hoods or appliances.  Go with manufacturers installation instructions.


In CA, it is the most restrictive......


----------



## ndaniels (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought with electric you could make the argument that code allows for clearance reduction based on listing and labeling of the appliance

M1901.1 Clearances.

Freestanding or built-in ranges shall have a vertical clearance above the cooking top of not less than 30 inches (762 mm) to unprotected combustible material. Reduced clearances are permitted in accordance with the listing and labeling of the range hoods or appliances. The installation of a listed and labeled cooking appliance or microwave oven over a listed and labeled cooking appliance shall be in accordance with Section M1504.1. The clearances for a domestic open-top broiler unit shall be in accordance with Section M1505.1.

Just want to make sure that I am not misinterpreting anything here.

Thanks


----------

